# General > AquaTalk >  Old Aquasoil

## |squee|

Say if I were to dig up all the Aquasoil in my tank right now, what would you do with it? I can't bear to throw away the stuff.  :Grin:

----------


## PeterGwee

Why do you want to change it?

Regards
Peter Gwee  :Wink:

----------


## |squee|

Just contemplating, not really going to change it la  :Razz:  It's going to be a hell lot of mess if I were to do so.

----------


## brianclaw

I would pack them in small bags and offer them up for sale to guys starting/interested in starting a small tank. I'd think you'd be able to sell it off easily. There's no sense in buying a full bag for a nano...

----------


## loupgarou

if it looks decent enough and you have enough for 2 x 2ft tanks, I may get some from you.

--
why ? change of color izit?

----------


## benny

The problem with ADA's aquasoil is that it turn into muck over time. And it's breaks down into the water column. That's why I prefer gravel.

Cheers,

----------


## lorba

put them in clay pot and start growing cryptocoryne emerse.

----------

